# NBI Clearance - recent changes require two Philippine ID cards?



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There are a few Expats that just might need the Philippine National ID card, one of our new Expats told me that the NBI, recent change, require two Philippine ID cards and he doesn't have two Philippine recognized ID cards in order to perform a clearance but he's still checking on this new requirement, currently he is working on his 13a Visa. 

I told him he could get a Philippine Postal ID card, Philippine Drivers License, and Philippine National ID card. He's going to keep us or let me know if this is going to be a new requirement so hopefully, I'll hear something new on this.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

SOURCE: NBI CLEARANCE

Digital ID's accepted for DFA passport should be ok for NBI clearance










SOURCE: List of acceptable IDs


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

ACR-1 is accepted by NBI ...plus your passport. There are your 2 IDs. Driving licence also ? 

I only needed one ( used my ACR-1) the other day though, when renewing my NBI clearance, plus the copy of the old/existing clearance. This was in preparation for my 13A (Temporary, upgraded to Permanent).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> ACR-1 is accepted by NBI ...plus your passport. There are your 2 IDs. Driving licence also ?
> 
> I only needed one ( used my ACR-1) the other day though, when renewing my NBI clearance, plus the copy of the old/existing clearance. This was in preparation for my 13A (Temporary, upgraded to Permanent).


Thank you Graham for your recent interaction update. 

One of our fellow Expat had some issues but it must have been some sort of misunderstanding.


----------

